# Mesquite cutting board



## Az Turnings (Mar 30, 2020)

Just finished this one up. Happy with how it turned out. Tricky to cut all the curves with a 1/2” 6tpi blade! All C and C welcome! Also looking for opinions on the inlay, the wood had a slight gap along the seam so I took a dremel and made “fake” work trails.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 30, 2020)

that is great!! @Az Turnings , Blake, would you mind giving me a quick lesson on bandsaw blades? I assumed a 6 tpi would be a narrower blade; but honestly, I have not shopped many blades yet. When I got my saw, I just went with 2 basic blades; a 3/8 (believe it is a 4 tpi) and I honestly don't remember what my 1/2 inch blade is, but was thinking it was a 3 tpi. Now I'm going to have go and look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Better watch out, @David Hill will think you are stealing his mesquite and "turkoize" combination. I think it is a beaut of a board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 30, 2020)

Really nice board! What are the dimensions? Love Mesquite! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 30, 2020)

Very nice board,I like the shape and the inlay.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice board Blake! Personally I would've ripped the board down where that dip was gone or made the "worm trail" wider and more curvy so it didn't follow the seam. Great piece though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 30, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> that is great!! @Az Turnings , Blake, would you mind giving me a quick lesson on bandsaw blades? I assumed a 6 tpi would be a narrower blade; but honestly, I have not shopped many blades yet. When I got my saw, I just went with 2 basic blades; a 3/8 (believe it is a 4 tpi) and I honestly don't remember what my 1/2 inch blade is, but was thinking it was a 3 tpi. Now I'm going to have go and look.


Basically 6tpi is 6 teeth per inch. I went and double checked and it was actually 3tpi. It’s super stiff and doesn’t like wavy cuts. Perfect for re-sawing but not for intricate cuts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

